# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نصب virtual box

## sarasara

سلام
من می خوام windows server 2008 رو روی سیستم خودم نصب کنم. برای راه اندازی VM نرم افزار Virtual Box رو دانلود و نصب کردم اما وقتی NEW رو انتخاب می کنم توی نسخه های ویندوزش همه نسخه ها 32 بیتی هستن در حالی که من به نسخه 64 بیتی نیاز دارم، کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟
ویندوز خودم هم Windows 8 و 32 بیتی هست!

----------


## BandeKHoda

این سوال مربوط به شیرپوینت نیستا!

احتمالا منبعی که برای نصب استفاده میکنی 32 هستش

----------


## sarasara

بله متوجه شدم که جاش اینجا نیست و توی تالار شبکه جوابم رو گرفتم اما متاسفانه دکمه حذف تاپیک واسم فعال نیست برای همین نتونستم حذفش کنم!

----------

